# Texas Native Plants good for bees



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I have planted the following on my place. I also plan to plant about 1.5 acres of mixed crimson and dutch clover in the fall for next spring. Can anyone recommend anthing else to help the girls? I will probably have 5-7 hives, right now I have 4 hives. I am a 2nd year beekeeper.

Just planted:
3 purple vitex (5 gal)
2 white (4" pot)
1 pink vitex (4" pot)
2 buttonbush
2 Texas Kidney
1 Winter honeysuckle
3 bee balm (4" pot)
4 Lemon Balm (4" pot)
4 pecan trees
4 yarrow flowers pots


Established:
1 huge wild blackberry bush 8' x 25' (next door neighbors)
6 peach trees
4 apple trees
3' x 30' lantana bushes (starting to bloom now)
10 cut rose bushes ( i dont think the girls like them though)


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Texas is a big place. You have very different plants in The Valley to East Texas to the Hill Country to the Panhandle and the Gulf Coast.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

If you're interested in wildflowers, I suggest bluebonnets (broadcast in September before the rains), Indian Blanket, and chickory. They work the bluebonnets from mid or late March for pollen, the Indian Blanket in late April and May for nectar, and they love chickory, which will be blooming some time in late May or June, if I remember correctly. I know the chickory I have in my wildflower (read weed) field is being worked heavily in the heat of the summer.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Is indian blanket the same as blanketflower? I have blanketflower seeded all over the place. It is some of the first stuff to bloom and the last to stop and the bees work it heavily no matter what else is in bloom. Arizona Sun is the best variety as it blooms earlier and more profusely.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm not sure CP- it's Gaillardia pulchella that we call Indian Blanket. It may be called something else in other regions of the country.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Gaillardia Aristata is the blanketflower. I'd just almost go out on a limb and say that the two are pretty similar.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

*Good info*

Thanks for the info. It's good to know that chickory will grow in Parker County. We have 160 acres in Weatherford we are going to plant some clover, bluebonnets on. I guess we can add chickory to that list. Is that the same stuff they use for chickory coffee? At my house in Keller I will probably only get away with mowing after May before the city hounds me to cut it, so chickory is out. I was hoping the vitex, button bush and lantana would pick up the slack.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Chickory grows well here, but it's difficult to get established. I can't tell you how much money I have spent on seeds for the little that I have growing. Yes, it's the same that they use for coffee (the root).

I haven't had my bees show any interest in lantana, but I understand that they will work the yellow variety. Mine is the old-fashioned mix of pink, lavendar, pale yellow flowers, and the swallowtail butterflies love it, but I don't think I've seen a single bee on it. 

I do recommend the bluebonnets for the pollen, and they seed heavily in years that we have average or better rainfall. It's pretty critical that you plant it in September, though, so it will germinate with the fall rains. If you plant it in spring, it wont be able to get enough growing time to flower. The seeds will germinate better if scarified (or run over with a tractor). Where in Parker Co is your property? (pm if you prefer).


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

cow pollinater said:


> Gaillardia Aristata is the blanketflower. I'd just almost go out on a limb and say that the two are pretty similar.


Ah... I looked it up in my wildflower book. G. pulchella and G. amblyodon are the only gaillardias native to Texas, but I'll see if I can find some seed for the blanket flower and give it a try. Is it tolerant of heat?


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

dragonfly said:


> Is it tolerant of heat?


We get 110 plus here and it doesn't blink. It loves junk soil and drought.
Perfect for lazy people like me.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

cow pollinater said:


> Perfect for lazy people like me.


 me too.

I will see if I can find seeds. Any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

dragonfly said:


> me too.
> 
> I will see if I can find seeds. Any suggestions on where to look?



Here ya go. 

Indian Blanket 
http://www.stockseed.com/wildflowers_product_display.asp?pid=374

Blanket Flower
http://www.stockseed.com/wildflowers_product_display.asp?pid=360

Get their free catalog. It is really good.
http://www.stockseed.com/about_us_request_catalog.asp


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

On 160 acers I would only plant necter producing plants. Some clovers, Indian blanket, vetch....There are many natural pollen resources in TX, but the necter resources are limited and timely. The best thing about being able to plant is you can extend your flows. Ex. Vetch is blooming now soon to die off, Indian Blanket is yet to bloom. You could plant 160 acers of vetch and indian blanket and have a flow that ties into another. Then you could plant say soybean or cotton. Either way you could have a long nice flow. Or have a great spring flow. Rob them. Let them keep the cotton fall flow for winter.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

*Other part of the land*

My Father in Law leases the land to some cattle guys so they have 8-10 head on it. The other thing is alot of the land is kind of rocky or has scrubby trees on it. There are spots with some growth, i think they planted grass to bring the deer in, that is where I plan to plant the clover. I never thought about it but I bet there is mesquite on it too, does'nt that bloom? What would be the best crop for cattle/deer to graze? Soybeans?

Also, have you ever checked out this seed company in Denton? Then have lots of clover, chicory, etc..
http://www.mbsseed.com/


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Derek.
The Indian Blankets are in full bloom here right now. You aren't seeing any yet?:s


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

*I see them*

I have seen them in the metroplex in the medians/state areas. Other than flowers, what is Vetch good for and how long does that bloom around here, meaning metroplex and parker county.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I've planted vetch and have never seen bees working it. It may just be that something they like better is blooming at the same time. I dunno for sure.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

The Indian Blankets are up. Just haven't bloomed yet. Next few days I bet. (Now that the sun has poked out) Bees are working the wild vetch here hard. I think vetch only blooms for 3 weeks or so. Mesquite should bloom in the next 3-4 weeks. 

Clover is probably the best for deer too. They love it. Just make sure your scope is sighted in prior to planting.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

dragonfly said:


> I will see if I can find seeds. Any suggestions on where to look?


My back yard is the cheapest place. Remind me later this summer when it goes to seed and I'll send some your way for fall sowing.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Vetch is one of my best nectar plants. Hairy vetch is the variety you want. It makes beautiful white comb and honey. It is also great for your soil, locking in lots of nitrogen.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Derek said:


> Clover is probably the best for deer too. They love it. Just make sure your scope is sighted in prior to planting.


I've noticed a high correlation between the plants deer like and the plants bees like. Have you noticed this to be the case?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

cow pollinater said:


> My back yard is the cheapest place. Remind me later this summer when it goes to seed and I'll send some your way for fall sowing.


Thanks a million! I would be thrilled to have some!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Derek said:


> Just make sure your scope is sighted in prior to planting.


With the price of Ammo going up (to discourage us from using our weapons) I would recommend an electric fence to keep the deer out of the area's you want to protect. That is what we are planning to protect our hives from bears and the flower beds from the deer.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

The cattlemen despise the mesquite and go to great lengths to get rid of it. 
I, too, would recommend Indian Blanket. It is quite drought tolerant, comes back year after year, and tolerates VERY poor rocky, limestone soils. If you have any creeks or other wetter areas, I would be inclined to plant Chinese Tallow, as they are fast growing and make lots of nectar. Some folks don't like them as they are not native to Texas
BTW, DF, if CP is not able to send you Indian Blanket seed, just let me know and I'll be happy to. Those purple coneflower seeds you sent me are growing nicely, although still too young to flower.

Jeffrey


----------

